# Sputnik watch



## Broncos Fan (Dec 29, 2019)

Hi, I'm enjoying my start to watch collecting, which has been led primarily by space related watches.

I'm hoping to add a Sturmanskie Sputnik watch and have a few questions

The brand new watch is a Sturmanskie quartz movement and is around £160 however I've found what must be original or reconditioned older models. These are a Pobeda Sputnik ZIM with white face and white rotating sputnik circle where the 6 would be as a second hand, and a Podeba ZIM Pobeda 2602 with same sputnik feature however a gold inner disc. Is the new watch a homage to these? The older watches have mechanical movements and are half the price.

Can anyone help me on what I'm looking at. Original or reconditioned is not the issue unless advised I'm making an error here! Its primarily the design and sputnik feature that's attracted me. As a new watch collector I'm after help knowing what I'm potentially purchase.

Finally, there's a Ukraine based ebay seller with these, anyone have experience purchasing from there?


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

It really depends what you're after. The new watch is a homage to the original. However, ebay is chocka full of "vintage" Sputnik fakes at the moment so please be careful.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Broncos Fan said:


> Finally, there's a Ukraine based ebay seller with these, anyone have experience purchasing from there?


 Here's one where then seller is telling the truth.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/POBEDA-Vostok-Sputnik-mens-wrist-watch-Serviced/264764003712?hash=item3da52a1580:g:a1UAAOSw4rte5mnj&redirect=mobile

They state "new case, and dial". I'd watch that one and see what it goes for. These watches are "a bit of fun". I have several of genuine older ones, and they are about as basic as you'll get. They are also reliable and accurate. I've never encountered any problems buying from Ukraine.


----------



## KAS118 (Mar 2, 2014)

WRENCH said:


> Here's one where then seller is telling the truth.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/POBEDA-Vostok-Sputnik-mens-wrist-watch-Serviced/264764003712?hash=item3da52a1580:g:a1UAAOSw4rte5mnj&redirect=mobile
> 
> They state "new case, and dial". I'd watch that one and see what it goes for. These watches are "a bit of fun". I have several of genuine older ones, and they are about as basic as you'll get. They are also reliable and accurate. I've never encountered any problems buying from Ukraine.


 That does looks nice - but I'm not sure the date wheel is adjusting properly?



Broncos Fan said:


> Hi, I'm enjoying my start to watch collecting, which has been led primarily by space related watches.
> 
> I'm hoping to add a Sturmanskie Sputnik watch and have a few questions
> 
> ...


 I see this chap posting a lot of Facebook - although I've never bought a watch from him https://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&fbclid=IwAR20zhtPomClJ3GvRidw9CDoUJ5PN6Ne8VmSv3X_JA5wBHmKHA1pF-j6MuQ&_ssn=versaku-0&rt=nc


----------



## Broncos Fan (Dec 29, 2019)

KAS118 said:


> That does looks nice - but I'm not sure the date wheel is adjusting properly?
> 
> I see this chap posting a lot of Facebook - although I've never bought a watch from him https://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&fbclid=IwAR20zhtPomClJ3GvRidw9CDoUJ5PN6Ne8VmSv3X_JA5wBHmKHA1pF-j6MuQ&_ssn=versaku-0&rt=nc


 Thanks for the seller link, that's helpful.

On the watch dial, it's what is the second hand and rotates, so picture caught it between numbers. there's other photographs showing it fully open over other numbers


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

KAS118 said:


> That does looks nice - but I'm not sure the date wheel is adjusting properly?


 It's the seconds counter. Instead of a small second hand it has a disc with a hole.


----------



## KAS118 (Mar 2, 2014)

We might be talking about different watches?

I was referring to this one. In some of the other photo's showing the time as 3:45 the date still hasn't clicked over fully.

To me its also missing its seconds hand - which I assume is that little hole?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Broncos Fan (Dec 29, 2019)

KAS118 said:


> We might be talking about different watches?
> 
> I was referring to this one. In some of the other photo's showing the time as 3:45 the date still hasn't clicked over fully.
> 
> ...


 The little dial is the second movement, the hole on it forms Sputnik, note its tails, with the part number underneath. The numbers denote seconds not date. The dial rotates, replaces a standard second hand, revealing the numbers as it moves and does nt stay still


----------



## KAS118 (Mar 2, 2014)

Broncos Fan said:


> The little dial is the second movement, the hole on it forms Sputnik, note its tails, with the part number underneath. The numbers denote seconds not date. The dial rotates, replaces a standard second hand, revealing the numbers as it moves and does nt stay still


 I see - thanks for the clarification - its quite a 'neat' watch then :yes:


----------



## Bambi68 (May 12, 2014)

Thats a groovy looking watch, how would you tell a fake from a genuine one?


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Bambi68 said:


> Thats a groovy looking watch, how would you tell a fake from a genuine one?


 They are new case and dials fitted with old Pobeda movements, so, they are neither fake or genuine.


----------



## Bambi68 (May 12, 2014)

Ok, I don't mind that,

the little moving Sputnik is ace (little things and all that)


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

WRENCH said:


> They are new case and dials fitted with old Pobeda movements, so, they are neither fake or genuine.


 Sorry mate, but that makes them completely fake in my honest opinion.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Lampoc said:


> Sorry mate, but that makes them completely fake in my honest opinion.


 O.k. They're a complete fake then.


----------



## Bambi68 (May 12, 2014)

So there sputnik watches made genuinely to celebrate the sputnik launches, in the late 1950"s and like most things copies have been made. some using older russian movements in new cases.

so long as its advertised as such i don't see it as an issue it seems to be the movement ? calibre ? that is the important thing on a watch.

anyway folks thanks for the info.

caveat emptor.


----------

